
Belgian Neanderthals 'were eating each other 40,000 years ago' - curtis
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jul/06/belgian-neanderthals-were-eating-each-other-40000-years-ago
======
pinewurst
Did they invent frites to accompany their neandersteaks?

